# Update Kemba out indefinitely for Meniscus surgery



## Diable

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12184468/charlotte-hornets-kemba-walker-cyst-knee

Never heard of anything like this, weird. No clue how long it takes



> - The Charlotte Hornets say point guard Kemba Walker will not play against the Indiana Pacers on Saturday night because of a cyst on his left knee. It's unclear how long Walker will be out.
> Walker has averaged 29.8 points per game over the last six games and the Hornets have gone 5-1 during that stretch.
> Brian Roberts will start for Walker.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

That has to be a pretty big cyst if it's costing him playing time. Did they specify on whether or not it was on the outer skin or inner body? If it's inner then it shouldn't take long for him to come back. If it's outer, it might take a week or two until they either drain it and let it go away or remove it completely. A ruptured cyst via hard contact can be a very bad thing.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

Indefinitely usually means an extended period of time. All I've seen is one game with no set return date. 

With a cyst I would assume they will remove it surgically, give a few days time to heal and he'll be back. Perhaps a it may be a few weeks since the stitches will be on his knee, but I can't see how this is all that serious.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*



R-Star said:


> Indefinitely usually means an extended period of time. All I've seen is one game with no set return date.
> 
> With a cyst I would assume they will remove it surgically, give a few days time to heal and he'll be back. Perhaps a it may be a few weeks since the stitches will be on his knee, but I can't see how this is all that serious.


Eh, I guess it varies.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

Yea, this sounds a lot more like a "we don't know if he'll miss two games or four" kind of thing rather than a "you won't be seeing Kemba again until March" sort of indefinite absence.


----------



## TheAnswer

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

Twitter is saying Kemba has a meniscus tear that needs surgery. 

That sucks, Kemba's one of my faves to watch and that pretty much seals the deal on any playoff hopes.


----------



## JonMatrix

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

And somehow they're 1/2 game ahead of the Nets and 2 games ahead of Detroit for the 8th seed. With the injury to Jennings and the Nets just sucking as of late, they might get in the playoffs by default.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

From ESPN. Usually when you get a second opinion it's because you didn't like the first one. So this shit isn't good in all likelihood.



> Hornets coach Steve Clifford says point guard Kemba Walker has traveled to New York to get another MRI and get a second opinion on his left knee. Charlotte's leading scorer has missed three of the last five games with a cyst on the knee.
> Clifford expressed concern over the injury, saying after Monday's practice that if Walker is out any length of time it will be a "significant hit." Walker is averaging 18.8 points per game.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

Rick Bonnell is talking like it's going to be meniscus surgery and they think six weeks. It's still speculation right now, but it's looking pretty damn bad.

Only thing that's going to worse than having Kemba as our best player is going to be trying to watch this team without him. We just play some terribly painful basketball without him.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Kemba indefinitely out with Cyst on Knee*

I would hold off on a Joe Johnson deal if Kemba is out. This season is basically over. Give Lance 40 minutes a night and let him chuck his way into fooling someone into trading for him this offseason.


----------



## Diable

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...lotte-hornets-torn-lateral-meniscus-left-knee
The hope would be they only have to repair the meniscus and this is only six weeks, but there is a chance that this could be even worse



> The Hornets announced Monday that Kemba Walker will undergo surgery to repair a torn lateral meniscus in his left knee. The team said in a press release that a timeline for his recovery will be determined following surgery on Wednesday in New York.
> Walker, 24, flew to New York to have a second opinion on his knee. The Hornets say that Dr. David Altchek confirmed team orthopedic physician Marcus Cook's previous diagnosis, although the team previously only listed Walker as having a cyst on the knee.


----------

